# Dear GFX Gods



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

INTERMISSION NEEDS A MAKEOVER!

I am changing up my style, I love this GSP sig but I am going sorta new type of look, something fresh 

http://www.ufc.com/media/ufc-124-event-photo-gallery#i=3

This is the picture I think I am goign with for this sig.

John Makdessi, also please put my name somewhere in the sig.

As for the avatar, SUIT UP gfx legengs, this avatar is going to be legend... wait for it... DARY !

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2DSPUbMFgFQ&feature=related

I really need this as a GIF, with dialoug at the bottom, I will pay top $$ for this avatar.

Thanks guys.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Bump


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Intermission said:


> INTERMISSION NEEDS A MAKEOVER!
> 
> I am changing up my style, I love this GSP sig but I am going sorta new type of look, something fresh
> 
> ...





Intermission said:


> Bump


I am no GFX GOD! 
.......but i gave it a try .
So, take a look at this, untill "the gods" :thumb02: will have some time to fulfill your request.

PS: with the avatar i can't help you 
i'm not that expert yet


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

limba said:


> I am no GFX GOD!
> .......but i gave it a try .
> So, take a look at this, untill "the gods" :thumb02: will have some time to fulfill your request.
> 
> ...


You know what its actually pretty good. I will use it for now ! :thumbsup:


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Enjoy it! :thumb02:

Glad i could help for now... :happy01:


----------

